# joão-ninguém



## gracilianoramos

Visto en una crítica literaria. Parece significar lo mismo que "don nadie" en español. La pregunta es ¿Se trata de un término de uso común, o es más bien literario?

Gracias/Obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Zé Ninguém é mais comum na linguagem falada, ao menos por aqui. Mas João Ninguém não anda muito longe disso.


----------



## Vanda

João-ninguém é uma expressão popular muito usada = indivíduo insignificante, sem importância; sujeito à-toa.


----------



## gracilianoramos

Ja entendi. Obrigado a vocês.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Na verdade não ouço muito João-Ninguém na língua falada. É mais comum, pelo menos para mim, Zé-Ninguém.


----------



## Amarello

Hola gracilianoramos,
Es un "don nadie".  Aquí utilizamos esa expresión.
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## jazyk

Zé Ninguém aqui também.


----------



## FranParis

O que significa que o João Ninguém não é nenhum Zé-ninguém.

Será que o João Ninguém habita algures e o Zé-ninguém mora em nenhures?


----------



## olivinha

Isto me faz lembrar de uma canção da Rita Lee das antigas que dizia:
João Ninguém virou um homem
Poderoso pra chuchu
Limousines, banquetes mil
Rodeado de urubus
/.../
Hey, pé-de-chinelo
Até parece que o sangue é azul
 
O


----------



## Vanda

Digamos que *eu *uso muito mais joão-ninguém do que zé-ninguém. E tenho um monte de conhecidos que também o fazem. Portanto...


----------



## FranParis

(João) Ninguém contesta, Vanda!


----------



## Lusitania

Eu conheço mais zés-niguém. Não conheço nenhum João Ninguém  Acho que o João Ninguém é o Zé Povinho a querer modernizar-se.


----------



## FranParis

Que tal uma musicazinha?
 :http://www.29sm.com.br/clientes/jn/default.htm


----------



## Cristhian

E alguém aí já ouviu falar no "*zé-mané*" ou simplesmente "*mané*"?


----------



## FranParis

Zé mané é uma pessoa que não sabe o que fazer da vida, então ela decide aporrinhar as outras pessoas.

Não é você, pois não, Cristhian?  ...  .


----------



## Vanda

É uma boa alternativa aos joões-ninguém ou aos zés..


----------



## ana lacerda

Por cá Mané é abreviatura de Manuel.


----------



## ana lacerda

Quem é que dizia: "meu nome é Ninguém!" ?


----------



## Lusitania

certamente aquele que só sabe que nada sabe


----------



## jazyk

Lembro-me do corvo que dizia Never More. Serve?

Brincadeira. É um dos autos de Gil Vicente, não?


----------



## Lusitania

num sei, num era um Sócrates ou assim?... e o outro da Odisseia?... tou lerda hoje.


----------



## ana lacerda

Era Sócrates sim. 
Mas, prefiro aquela....Never say, never again!


----------



## Porquewhich

oi
acho que tambem era o outro da Odisseia, ne? (Odisseo-Ulises)
Ele dizia « meu nome é Ninguém!" para enganar ao ciclope
tchau


----------



## olivinha

Uau, para um João Ninguém, até que este recebeu bastante atenção!
 
Bem-vindo, Porquewhich.
 
O


----------



## marcia honda

aqui ouço falar também de "zero à esquerda", utilizando a linguagem matemática...

se há um mais à toa ou inútil ou joão-ninguém que o referido "zero à esquerda", brincamos que ele é o "segundo zero à esquerda", "terceiro zero à esquerda", e assim por diante... (risossssss mas isto em tom de brincadeira.)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ana lacerda said:


> Quem é que dizia: "meu nome é Ninguém!" ?




Acho que foi o Trinnity (ou Trinitty), no filme que deu origem ao nome: My name is nobody.   

Eu uso muitíssimo mais João Ninguém do que Zé Ninguém....


----------



## ana lacerda

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho que foi o Trinnity (ou Trinitty), no filme que deu origem ao nome: My name is nobody.
> 
> Eu uso muitíssimo mais João Ninguém do que Zé Ninguém....


 
Do trinnity, só me lembro da feijoada comida directamente da frigideira....


----------

